# Technology Improvement Grants



## shayward (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of any available Grants which could be used for a school's theatre progam to make capital improvements to their performance space? I.E. New wirless microphones (to become FCC compliant), new LED Lighting Fixtures, new control board, new ticketing software, etc.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 9, 2009)

I would start here: Foundation Center - Find Funders

Also, go to your library and ask about grant resources. There are many books on this (that crazy guy on TV, Lesko I think, makes his money telling you about these resources).

Most likely you will need to look for local contributors. Many large foundations are not as willing to donate right now due to the economy. Smaller corporations that did not over extend themselves still have the ability to contribute to non-profits.


----------

